# Steering wheel contol buttons



## Tony0131 (Sep 18, 2006)

Can any one tell me how to take apart the steering wheel to get to the Volume control burttons? One of mine popped off and I can't get it to pop back in without taking it apart.


----------



## kodamats (Apr 13, 2009)

ive got the same problem, anyone know any good solutions?


----------



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

Unhook the battery first just to make sure you dont pop the air bag. then you have to take off the column cover. Unhook the volume control and air bag relay wiring and you have to take the stearing wheel off. you gotta take it all apart but for real its not hard maybe 45/60 minutes taking your time doing it right.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

Anybody been able to fix this without taking the steering wheel off? My volume up button just popped off yesterday and it looks like a little plastic tab broke that the side of the button hinged on. I hope it doesn't mean we need a whole new button assembly but Ive been messing with it and it will not just click back in. :shutme


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

mine too, i picked up an 06 (lighted) stearing wheel everything but the air bag for 35 bucks on Ebay... 

there is a post somewhere about the tabs on the back on the wheel to take the airbag off. also there is a fuse for the airbag. and you have to turn it around back and forth to get to all the little holes in the back, may help to have power steering for this

*edit*
here is a link to a thread with some pics


----------

